# 4-5-08 8-12"



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

its been in the 50s the last few weeks...the plow has not been on the truck for 2-3 weeks. i excpetd winter to be over...and today well i was in the paint booth all day painting my explorer it really added up! anywhere from 8-12" and it keeps coming...they say another 3" tonight so we'll see...if i have to i'll put the plow back on..but i'm so jammed this weekend i dont really want to,

taken around 4pm today...it hasnt lightend up.

see the problem


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd say the plow should already be on. How deep is it gonna have to get to see some action pics?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i guess the 6 " on the ground isnt enufgo make sum payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You got more in April then icey got all year.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks like i'll have to put it on later today...its still coming down and mesuring somehwere around 14" or so depeneding where you are.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

its coming down again..they are saying 5-8" between tonight and tomarrow...luckly the plows on and i'm ready to go! pics and maybe a vid later


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

"Now
Snow Advisory for Anchorage... Heavy snow is falling in portions of east Anchorage and along Turnagain Arm. Accumulations up to 4 inches in two hours have been reported from the hillside. Snowfall of 4 to 7 inches is expected in the city by late today, more on hillside. Traffic has been slowed today and caution is advised if travelling"


"Tonight
Snow. Additional snow accumulation 2 to 5 inches. Lows in the lower to mid 20s. West wind 10 to 15 mph in the evening becoming light."


looks like the plow isnt coming off anytime soon!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

What is the difference between your local weather person and Lorena Bobbit?


If Lorena Bobbit predicts their is going to be 6" on the ground in the morning, you better damn well believe it!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well, mines been right so far haha! heres some pics from today i thought i'd share. i had issues with the plow that ended up being low fluid but it caused a weird thing..anyway got that fixed and then got stuck once..its been a day haha


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my explorer i just painted this weekend


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics man, did the truck slip alot in that wet/sloppy snow?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice pics. Are those wings easily removable so you can windrow snow and throw snow to the side?? Also how does the plow trip forword with those wings on there??


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

nope the wings never come off, it trips fine if it has to..but not often. it throws just fine to the side even with them.

yeah with the wet snow i really wished for some new tires haha maybe next year


----------

